# Mad Professor & Lee Scratch Perry



## Chorlton (Sep 21, 2005)

playing sankeys (manchester) next thursday (29th) - anyone here going? part of me *really* wants to go... but the rest of me despises sankeys as a venue - far too wee, far to calsutraphobic and far too hot.... or mibbee i'm just gettin old?

anyone


----------



## veracity (Sep 21, 2005)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> playing sankeys (manchester) next thursday (29th) - anyone here going? part of me *really* wants to go... but the rest of me despises sankeys as a venue - far too wee, far to calsutraphobic and far too hot.... or mibbee i'm just gettin old?
> 
> anyone


I would be up for it if a) I had any spare dough and b) it wasn't on a school night. Bugger.

I know what you mean about Sankeys though - I was ever so relieved I hadn't bought Tribal Gathering tickets when I found out the venue was changed to there - far too claustrophobic for me these days.. think I'm getting a bit old too   

never mind there's always the bookclub!


----------



## marco mark (Oct 1, 2005)

ohh i would do, Lee Scratch Perry     , but in greece till jan then manc


----------



## neilh (Oct 2, 2005)

i'd double check as they pulled out of the glasgow gig.


----------



## phildwyer (Oct 2, 2005)

Saw Lee Perry at the Hackney Empire years ago, he was too pissed to do anything but mumble about how he wanted his "teddy bear," and was escorted from the stage after about ten minutes of that.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 2, 2005)

was at their show in Liverpool Friday - absolutely brilliant

started off with the Mad Professor and a couple of women vocalists - sorry no idea of their names, warming it up

until Lee came on - real stage performer on Friday - chatting with the crowd and generally looked as if he was enjoying it - favourite for me was War in de Babylon


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 4, 2005)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> until Lee came on - real stage performer on Friday - chatting with the crowd and generally looked as if he was enjoying it - favourite for me was War in de Babylon


How I wish I could've gone to this... one step forward, two step backwards


----------



## Bomber (Oct 5, 2005)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> was at their show in Liverpool Friday - absolutely brilliant
> 
> started off with the Mad Professor and a couple of women vocalists - sorry no idea of their names, warming it up
> 
> until Lee came on - real stage performer on Friday - chatting with the crowd and generally looked as if he was enjoying it - favourite for me was War in de Babylon



 Hey! I was at the same show, cracking night ! I caught him at the same venue earlier this year [or was it last year ?] Also caught The Wailers at the same venue {carling Academy} a while back as well


----------

